# 2020 Christmas Mega Prize competition?



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

I haven't seen any updates about the 2020 Christmas competition since the last post on 19th December when entries closed.

Have winners been contacted directly or given the current situation was it something that couldn't go ahead in the end?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

RICH2508 said:


> I haven't seen any updates about the 2020 Christmas competition since the last post on 19th December when entries closed.
> 
> Have winners been contacted directly or given the current situation was it something that couldn't go ahead in the end?


Has your account been hacked or did you just enter the competition then not log in again :lol:

There's been a number of posts along with the YouTube video with the live draw. One winner has posted already when they got their prize as well.....


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

That's really strange, I do see some new posts but most of the days I go in things have been very quiet so something must be up with my profile.

It asks me to log on each time as well even if I select the remember me box.unlike previously when it always remembered me 

Glad it's just something to do with me then and the site hasn't been losing interest!


----------



## Waka (Jun 9, 2010)

I missed the results too. Neither of the original 2020 Xmas draw threads have been updated and the 2019 one is still a sticky in this sub-forum!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Here's one of the threads which lists the winners and is to be updated with pics :thumb:

It's also a sticky 

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=423981


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=424133&page=4

Prize draw here


----------

